# Fake plants?



## mark e sic (Dec 14, 2011)

I noticed many pics posted on this forum of realy cool looking T.s but my question is do you guys use real or fake plants?


----------



## ArkanoviTigrovi (Dec 14, 2011)

I personally don't use plants, but I'm pretty sure everyone uses fake plants.


----------



## le-thomas (Dec 14, 2011)

Fake plants are usually the way to go, though live plants can sometimes work. Oh, and don't post a thread three times >_>


----------



## grayzone (Dec 14, 2011)

many t owners use either one or the other... be careful using REAL plants tho, do your homework... look in the terrarium and vivarium subforums here or use the search function up top (r. hand corner) and type in live plants...........answered in this one too JUST TO GET POST COUNT UP lol


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 14, 2011)

grayzone said:


> answered in this one too JUST TO GET POST COUNT UP lol



SMH really? I'm gonna start calling you Ultum just cause you want your post count to be high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Dec 14, 2011)

it was a joke .. posts in this section of the forums dont raise your post count


----------



## mmfh (Dec 14, 2011)

I never used any type of plant till this year. I got some arboreals. 1 I used a live plant and 3 I used fake. I used live in the A. avic tank because I have to get in there and water and prune it, didn't feel confident enough to do that with my H. mac.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 14, 2011)

grayzone said:


> it was a joke ..



So was mine......


----------



## grayzone (Dec 14, 2011)

actually... i had a palm of some sort that fell out of my bathroom window sill and i thought it was a goner... i put it in my L.p's enclosure last december and AMAZINGLY it grew in the cocofibre substrate. the L.p is long gone (MM and died during shipping:cry however the plant is still very alive, and now shares the enclosure with a rosie i rescued. no problems to date....


----------



## mark e sic (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry about the triple posting... was my browser was having trouble posting the thread the first time. Kinda went crazy on the clicking ...
So they are fake!(mostly). I was just trying to setup a tank for my Brazilopelma colloratvillosum and I liked the idea of plants but wasnt sure if that was the norm. Anyways it probably wouldnt be for awhile considering it is still just a sling.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 15, 2011)

uhhh... wth is that?  never heard of that t before... imma check it out


----------



## Tann (Dec 15, 2011)

grayzone said:


> uhhh... wth is that?  never heard of that t before... imma check it out


Nhandu coloratovillosus is most likely what you've read before.


----------



## 19tarantula91 (Dec 15, 2011)

1hughjazzspider said:


> SMH really? I'm gonna start calling you Ultum just cause you want your post count to be high.


 Brazilopelma colloratvillosum is Brazilian Black and White Tarantula. Pretty cool species. BTW the ultum comment made me laugh.


----------



## mark e sic (Dec 15, 2011)

This might be off the plant subject but do you guys have any info on this T.? I take it back when i bought this T. it was sold to me as a Brazilian Black and white. I also here there might be other kinds of B&W T.s so my question how can I tell what mine is?
Also how many molts before T.s reach adulthood? couldnt find much online.(maybe just wasnt looking hard enough?)


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 15, 2011)

mark e sic said:


> This might be off the plant subject but do you guys have any info on this T.? I take it back when i bought this T. it was sold to me as a Brazilian Black and white. I also here there might be other kinds of B&W T.s so my question how can I tell what mine is?
> Also how many molts before T.s reach adulthood? couldnt find much online.(maybe just wasnt looking hard enough?)



Create a new thread, post a picture and ask if it can be identified. 

As to the number of molts questions. That is a good question that I myself cannot really answer but I suppose it depends of a bunch of variables. Age of the T, species, sex things of that nature would likely help answer that question more thoroughly.


----------



## mark e sic (Dec 15, 2011)

yea that would probably help out.. well since I dont know the age, ID is still questionable,and Im barely figuring out how to sex them. I guess I will hold off on this question till later on when I get home and take a pic of it n post it.
Thanks everybody for your help


----------



## grayzone (Dec 15, 2011)

Tann said:


> Nhandu coloratovillosus is most likely what you've read before.


..........check this out   http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?59670-Nhandu-or-Brazilopelma   .......... that being said, im going to assume you're right. not a lot of info but agreeing with ya eases MY mind lol


----------



## mark e sic (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice! thanks I knew something was up with this T.s name. I kept hearing brazilian black and whit knee, black and white, all kinds of different names and all would go back in forth between both of those scientific names... thanks!


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 18, 2011)

I use fake plants. I tried pothos in their cages but I always keep their place dim (the wall next to the window but not in front of it). I'm also still nervous about using any sort of fertilizer because they all dig. Except the GBB but they would likely sufficate the plants with silk anyway.

 Least I don't have to keep removing dead foliage.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 18, 2011)

mark e sic said:


> Nice! thanks I knew something was up with this T.s name. I kept hearing brazilian black and whit knee, black and white, all kinds of different names and all would go back in forth between both of those scientific names... thanks!


 thats why people usually like to keep to scientific names. only time i use short/common names is when im refering to widely known ts (gbb, rosie, obt )


----------

